# * Hiya, Due 8th June *



## lfc_sarah

Hiya im Sarah!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Serene123

Welcome & congrats!


----------



## lfc_sarah

Vickie said:


> :hi: Welcome to the forum!

:wave:


----------



## lfc_sarah

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Welcome & congrats!

:wave:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Welcome to B&B. Congrats


----------



## lfc_sarah

doctordeesmrs said:


> Welcome to B&B. Congrats

Thanx :howdy:


----------



## Jo

Hi Sarah
Welcome to B'N'B :)


----------



## lfc_sarah

Jo said:


> Hi Sarah
> Welcome to B'N'B :)


:hi:


----------



## danielle19

Hi Sarah welcome to bnb :hi:
congratulations on your little blue bundle :baby:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump :hi:


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## xXhayleyXx

welcome to the forum hunny, our little one is due on the 14th of June x


----------



## lfc_sarah

danielle19 said:


> Hi Sarah welcome to bnb :hi:
> congratulations on your little blue bundle :baby:

:happydance:


----------



## lfc_sarah

Arcanegirl said:


> Welcome to Baby and Bump :hi:


:hi:


----------



## lfc_sarah

lynz said:


> :hi: welcome to baby and bump

:dance:


----------



## lfc_sarah

xXhayleyXx said:


> welcome to the forum hunny, our little one is due on the 14th of June x


Woop! i wonder who'll pop first!!
I hope im not overdue :( :cry:
:hugs:


----------



## xclairex

hi welcome and congrats


----------



## coccyx

Welcome. :hi: Where are you a student nurse?


----------



## lfc_sarah

xclairex said:


> hi welcome and congrats

:hi:


----------



## lfc_sarah

coccyx said:


> Welcome. :hi: Where are you a student nurse?

Liverpool

Im finished at the end of this month!!

Woop woop!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun and welcome to the forum


----------



## Suz

https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m8/Suz_0420/hello5.gif


----------



## elles28

:hi:congrats & welcome x


----------



## Rumpskin

Welcome to B&B :hi:


----------



## lfc_sarah

Jazzy said:


> Congratulations hun and welcome to the forum

:hi:


----------



## lfc_sarah

Suz said:


> https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m8/Suz_0420/hello5.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lfc_sarah

elles28 said:


> :hi:congrats & welcome x


:hi:


----------



## lfc_sarah

Rumpskin said:


> Welcome to B&B :hi:

Hi


----------

